# I want to collect from pay pal, appreciate help



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I am done with selling the item i was selling for now. i want to have pay pal send me a check.
Have they taken my fees already? I know that e-bay says they will collect $1.40 next week from my account. But how can I tell if pay pal has deducted the fees and that the amount in large letters is my real owed to me balance?
Thank you for helping a new seller.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Paypal takes their cut as soon as the money is transfered. 

Look in your history on the Paypal site and it will say that you received x amount of money and that they deducted X amount of money. 

If you know that a charge for 1.40 is coming in next week just leave 1.40 in the account when you request the check. If you don't want to leave that 1.40 behind they will deduct it from whatever checking or CC is linked to your account when the request comes through.

You can also ask Paypal to electronically deposit the money into your checking account. It takes several days but I think it's faster than having them mail a check.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok thanks. I was going just use the money to buy a cast iron pot for dh's birthday, but there isn't any that I like on there. Oh well.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And you can just leave the money in there, too, if you want. 

BTW, you can also go to your Seller Account at eBay and do a "One Time Payment" from your PP account whenever you want. You don't have to wait for the invoice or auto-withdrawl.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

There are also other shopping websites that take Paypal which like Erin said you can use right from the account. I think you can also get a virtual visa/debit number that you can use on the web for sites that don't take Paypal directly.

There's also a real Paypal debit card that you can use at any store that takes Visa.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe I should check to see if my garden/seed supplier takes pay pal


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Prickle said:


> There's also a real Paypal debit card that you can use at any store that takes Visa.


Mine's a MasterCard...

But that is something to mention! PayPal's debit card will pull money straight out of your account AND you earn cashback when you have them process it like a credit card. Something like 1-2%. I usually get $10-20 a month because I use mine so much. 
Free money.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Whoops!...mastercard...I couldn't remember.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

ErinP said:


> Mine's a MasterCard...
> 
> But that is something to mention! PayPal's debit card will pull money straight out of your account AND you earn cashback when you have them process it like a credit card. Something like 1-2%. I usually get $10-20 a month because I use mine so much.
> Free money.


You must be selling alot more than me. i already have a debit card I use and my bank gives us gift cards every so often for using it. Not sure it would be a good idea to work one against the other.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

SquashNut said:


> You must be selling alot more than me.


Undoubtedly. I'm a PowerSeller afterall, and have been for a number of years. 
And if you already have a debit card with a cashback option, ignore me! This is the only one I've ever run across, though, so I use it as often as I can.


----------

